# 함석지봉을 무겁게 인 집들



## idialegre

Hi Everybody. In the novel 레몬 by 권여선, there is a description of a small town which contains the following passage :

 잿빛 함석지봉을 무겁게 인 집들과 마당가 빨래줄에 꽃힌 색색의 빨래집게들...

I'm unsure about the meaning of 인 here. Is it from 잇다? And does it mean that the houses are "heavily connected to the tin roofs"? (Whatever that means...)

도와주실 수 있는 분 있으면 정말 감사할겁니다!


----------



## SeasnailSalad

Let's say your head is like a roof and your hands are the body of a house when you are resting your chin in your hands.
The steel roofs are the heavy, grayish ones coated with a thin layer of zinc, and the houses have such roofs on top.

*인 is the past participle form of the verb '이다 ([something rested/propped up/supported] or [with/carry/rest/place something on something else])'*
So its literal translation would be "The 잿빛(grayish) 함석지붕(the steel roof coated with a thin layer of zinc)을 *무겁게 인(heavily rested)* 집들(houses)과(and) 마당가(에 있는; in the yard) 빨래줄에 꽂힌 (hung on a clothesline) 색색의(colorful) 빨래집게들(clothespins)"

However, for better understanding in English did I just paraphrase it as follows;
(There were) the houses *with* heavy, grayish zinc roofs and some colorful clothespins hung on a clothesline in the backyard.

*The verb '이다' usually collocates with '머리에'* (머리에 이다) like the following sentence,
그녀는 광주리를 머리에 이고 시장에 갔다 (She went to a marketplace *carrying/with/resting/placing* a basket on her head)
In the meantime, *괴다* is interchangeable but goes with your chin like resting your chin (턱을 괴다).
I tired to find the distinction between them but couldn't find one, so that I believe both are pretty much the same except in the case of each one's own collocation.

I hope you find this helpful!


----------



## idialegre

이다란 동사를 지금까지 몰랐는데, 가르쳐주셔서 정말 고맙습니다!


----------



## Tomato potato

'인' can be from both '잇다' and '이다'.
When it comes with '무겁게', it must be from '이다' as SeasnailSalad explained well.

When some materials are connected to make the root of a house, we use '~로 지붕을 잇다'.
For example, we say '함석으로 지붕을 인 그 집은, ...', '초가 지붕을 인 집에서, ...'.
In those, '인' means 'being connected'.


​


----------



## idialegre

I see, thank you!


----------



## SeasnailSalad

Tomato potato said:


> '인' can be from both '잇다' and '이다'.
> When it comes with '무겁게', it must be from '이다' as SeasnailSalad explained well.
> 
> When some materials are connected to make the root of a house, we use '~로 지붕을 잇다'.
> For example, we say '함석으로 지붕을 인 그 집은, ...', '초가 지붕을 인 집에서, ...'.
> In those, '인' means 'being connected'.


Thank you for adding your thought on this thread, and I do thank you for the compliment!
But I'm somehow not sure about your examples in your reply.
'인' is the past participle form of '이다(rest)' while '이어진' is that of '잇다(connect),' I believe.
So your example sentences would be '함석지붕으로 이어진 그 집들은, 초가지붕으로 이어진 그 집에서' if it has the meaning of 'connected.'
However, this sounds like there's one big roof and some bodies of houses share the one on top altogether, so it may not be what you meant by.
Since the present participle of '잇다' would be '이은(connecting),' I guess you were kind of confused of the two sounds 인 and 이은.
Please add more thoughts on this if I missed any point you were trying to explain! Thanks!


----------



## Meyna

You always reply so well each time!!!





SeasnailSalad said:


> Thank you for adding your thought on this thread, and I do thank you for the compliment!
> But I'm somehow not sure about your examples in your reply.
> '인' is the past participle form of '이다(rest)' while '이어진' is that of '잇다(connect),' I believe.
> So your example sentences would be '함석지붕으로 이어진 그 집들은, 초가지붕으로 이어진 그 집에서' if it has the meaning of 'connected.'
> However, this sounds like there's one big roof and some bodies of houses share the one on top altogether, so it may not be what you meant by.
> Since the present participle of '잇다' would be '이은(connecting),' I guess you were kind of confused of the two sounds 인 and 이은.
> Please add more thoughts on this if I missed any point you were trying to explain! Thanks!


You


----------

